# [French NR] Jules Desjardin pyraminx 2.74 single and 4.49 average



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 17, 2011)

(5.58), 4.16, 4.66, 4.65, (2.74 NR) = 4.49 NR


----------



## cubersmith (Aug 17, 2011)

standing. Nice.


----------



## Hippolyte!!! (Aug 17, 2011)

Others pyraminx avg at this comp:

Gaspard Leleux:
6.85 avg (fail) - 3.96 sg - http://www.youtube.com/user/PiauCubeVid#p/u/10/kIT0s4r56rA
7.02 avg (fail) - 3.47sg (missing) - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3xbW1mMqHtw&feature=channel_video_title

Jules Desjardin: 
7.32 avg (fail) - 4.44 sg - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s206zIC7aUY&feature=channel_video_title

Valentin Doussin:
6.05 avg (fail) - 4.50 sg - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCAYTEx9vHc&feature=channel_video_title
(he was french NR holder before Jules and he did sub-5 avg at the final round)

Hippolyte Moreau:
7.47 avg (not especially fail^^) - 5.58 sg - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wePbrGMtR1w&feature=relmfu


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 17, 2011)

Those fingertricks are awesome


----------



## Carrot (Aug 17, 2011)

Those fingertricks were mindblowing


----------

